# rails



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

This may seem like a dumb question to most of you but are the picatanny rails on handguns pretty universal? I have never used them in the past but I am thinking about adding some accessories to my roster...


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

You should get accessories that are designed to fit on a Picatinny rail however, there are a lot of accessories that are designed with universal mounting capabilities.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I understand that a lot of accessories are a "universal" fit. My question is, are all of the rails on different brands/models the same size, or do they vary? 

I want to know because if they are not, then I need to learn how to look for the right size of accessories for the rail on my gun...


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I've always been under the assumption that all Picatinny rails are designed to standard specifications with the only possible variable being the number of locking slots and overall length.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

That's what I figured, but I wasn't too sure. Thanks for your help.


----------

